# Transmission Bellhousing Bolts



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

About to pull my stock engine/trans and finally install the 2.1L stroker I've been working on for the last 6 months.
My question is in regards to the stretch bolts that I need to replace when splitting the transmission from the engine block.

I've looked in my Bentley manual and can only find bolt sizes that connect the transmission housing to the block, and no part numbers for those bolts.
I'd be happy to replace the bolts with a set of 10.9 non-stretch bolts of the same size however I know that the proper torque settings then go out the window.

Does anyone have a list for the part numbers of these bolts so I can source them individually?

Second question:
Or is a kit like this a lot more appropriate? Is it required/recommended to replace all these different seals if I'm just upgrading my clutch at the same time I pull my motor?

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/View_All/ES2592855/


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Man, I'm not saying they aren't stretch bolts...but I've changed clutches in everything from beaters to 7-800hp cars and literally never replaced a trans bolt. Done multiple clutch jobs on the same set of VAG bolts with no issues as well. Torque values arent as crucial when you are holding two pieces of metal together with no gasket, like if you were doing the head. If you need the peace of mind more than the cash, then by all means change them. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Having done this last October I do not recall those being stretch bolts. I re-used the same bolts.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've re-used the transmission-to-motor bolts every time and I've never had a problem on a VW.

I did replace an automatic transmission on a 2003 Honda Civic back in 2008, and one of the bolts came loose last year, but that's the exception more than the rule...


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like the general consensus is to resuse the transmission to motor bolts. :thumbup:

Is there anything anyone would recommend replacing/renewing while I've got the transmission split from the motor?
The throwout bearing and slave cylinder will be replaced during the clutch job so I've got those checked off.


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Just visually inspect for leaks. I usually dont mess with seals thay aren't leaking. Other than the basics you have covered there isnt much there. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Make sure the rear main seal isn't leaking. You could also replace your input shaft seal while you have them apart.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

